# Asylum or work-permits in Portugal?



## kleinp (May 24, 2011)

Hello all, 

I permanently moved to Europe (currently in Germany where I grew up long ago), and I needed to ask the forum how is it easiest for a US Citizen to obtain a work-permit if one is not highly educated? Is Portugal any easier? Are there _gainful_ jobs that the Portugese don't want which an American will likely be permitted for? Here in Germany I have (4) job offers but its taking much too long for my new work-permit change to be approved or denied, and the Companies who want me will not wait that long. 4 weeks ago I applied for a work-permit change to be a [permanent] Electrician but through a private [Temp]-Agency/Job Service, and there is no telling of any answer. I want to work, have many job offers, but can't legally work yet(=stress-overload).

Are there certain Regions that often give Americans a better chance at a work-permit than other Regions? 

Does anyone know any Americans (without permanent Residency) doing simpler, permanent jobs with little or no work-permit problems anywhere in the EU? In what EU Country can a foreigner utilize Temp-Agencies or similar private Job Service offices? Btw, French is my weakest language (almost zero).

(Please don't laugh) but I even thought of applying for _Asylum_ from the truly criminally oppressive, constitution-ignoring, failed Us {true story too long & inappropriate to discuss here}. Also, I was born in France (but not of EU parents) and people who know & believe my personal situation have been trying to contact the Town Hall where I was born on my behalf, to no avail. Here in Germany one certain Supervisor of Foreigners knows & believes my story but says I will certainly be laughed at {Re: Asylum request} particularly in a pro-Us Military Country as Germany currently is). Does anyone have any positive comments or advice on this? 
**{is there a better internet forum to discuss these matters in?}**

Advocates of my [not uncommon) situation had actually thought I might apply for Citizenship or Asylum in far eastern EU/Balkan areas (or farther east) where I would much less likely be laughed at, then resume my residency trials & tribulations back here in the EU where I can still earn an honest life for myself & eventually raise a Family where my future children will be safe & have adequate opportunity. 

I have not lived in the Us for many years and I will never go back. Everything I've ever honestly earned there (quite a lot) is long-lost by no fault of mine, and I vehemently feel [it] is no longer a place for most honest, middle-class, god-fearing people; I have *no* Country to go back to if I don't legally obtain my next work-permit or Visa extension somewhere in the EU relatively soon. I can't imagine going back to the dangerous 3rd-world Country where a Human Rights advocate rescued me from earlier this year; I would either die there from Sunburn or violence from Bandits.

Thanks to everyone for your patience as you read this post.

I would greatly appreciate anyone's positive advice as I would do for you (but please no sales pitches for services). Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your unlikely to fair any better in Portugal and probably worse with wages and unemployment, I would think that you really need good professional help with your situation.


----------

